# No Response :-(



## lana c (May 16, 2012)

Hi ladies, hope e1 is keeping well. Was lookin some advice. I started injections for ICSI treatment with the RFC on Mon past and had 1st scan 22day. I was told my lining is still very thin and they could see no follicles. They have increased my dose to 450 and I've to go back on Mon! This was very disappointing and I just don't know what now to expect. Has this happened to anyone? And is there hope follicles will develop over the w end? Any advice or info is much appreciated x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi kana,
Didn't want to read and run, I have no experience to offer, just wanted to send hugs and tell you to keep your chin up, hopefully mo day will show some lovely wee follies well on their way

X
Ducky


----------



## Hopeful37 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that - Get the hot water into your tummy, it apparently helps! Good luck for next scan x


----------



## lana c (May 16, 2012)

Thanks duckybun and hopeful for ur messages. This is my 2nd ICSI cycle and have to say this time has been a real emotional rollercoaster! The pill didn't agree with me at all as I was soo emotional, couldn't sleep, felt constantly bloated and have now hair loss :-( on the plus I've felt a lot better from I started sprays and injections. Think I was shocked when nothing was happening at my scan yesterday-lets hopes there's something happening now! FF really is a help and a chance to vent!lol hope yous have a lovely w end. Xx


----------

